# Crowthorne/yateley/Wokingham/blackwater



## lids (23 September 2015)

I'm looking to buy a pony, am going to see a couple very soon and am desperately looking for a yard as close to sandhurst as possible.. Have been looking around yateley, finchampstead, Wokingham, crowthorne, camberley, blackwater etc but can't find any reasonably priced ones. Would need a diy livery yard or a field to rent, preferably 24/7 turnout, but if this isn't an option then I would need reasonably priced assisted diy due to work hours on some days, good hacking nearby is a must. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## deicinmerlyn (23 September 2015)

Go into the local tack shop, Eileen Douglas and look on the board, there is one in Eversley and Wokingham. Join the local FB pages. Berkshire horse and Pony and Yateley Horse Chit chat to name a few.
There are lots of yards around but not many with 24 hr turn out.


----------



## lids (23 September 2015)

I've joined those two Facebook groups and the Surrey horse one. Forgot about Eileen Douglas, I'll pop down to both of them and have a look. Thank you


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (23 September 2015)

Try millwheel tack shop to. I know a yard wokinghan way with space but no 24/7 turn out. In at night at clock change


----------



## lids (23 September 2015)

I'll run into millwheel too when I go to Eileen Douglas, thanks. Do they help with turnout/bringing in if needed?


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (23 September 2015)

Yer. Ym there runs additional services. Also offers part livery to.  She is a professional. Lots of grazing. Not sure of price compared to others.


----------

